# À quand le wifi ac sur Apple TV ?



## stéphane83 (15 Juin 2013)

Salut,
J'ouvre un sujet qui paraît peut être inutile mais je pense ne pas le seul à me poser cette question...
Bon, une nouvelle norme sans fil est proposée et mise en place sur l'ensemble des routeurs AirPort (extrême et Time Capsule) car progressivement les ordinateurs (je ne sais pas si cela sera utile sur iPhone ou iPad) passeront à cette vitesse comme le nouveau MacBook Air 2013.
Cela est d'autant plus profitable avec un abonnement internet à la fibre ou câble : le top!
Par contre, un périphérique qui aurait eu tout intérêt à être mis à jour prioritairement au même moment que les routeurs était je pense l'Apple TV : streaming, iTunes Match et VOD encore plus rapides (services qui profiteront de cette nouvelles normes à condition d'avoir un haut débit).
Alors, bon...qu'attend Apple pour équiper son boîtier multimédia du wifi ac?


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Juin 2013)

Moi qui pensait créer un sujet hyper captivant ...
Plouf!...


----------



## Gwen (16 Juin 2013)

Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'Apple fait avec son Apple TV. Il est clair qu'une mise à jour tombait sous le sens. Mais la, rien. Le jouet d'Apple végète alors qu'il se vend bien. 

C'est clair qu'ils réfléchissent à faire une vraie TV. Mais entre temps, mettre l'existant à niveau devrait se faire selon toute logique.

Je me contente de mon Apple TV pour le moment, mais c'est vrai que ce boîtier pourrait être bien mieux si Apple s'en occupait un peu.


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Juin 2013)

Oui évidemment et peut être qu'ios7 rapporté sur l'Apple TV lui ouvrira des portes...
Enfin de mon côté je pensais qu'une mise à jour de ce boîtier au wifi ac aurait été judicieux en même temps que les routeurs.
Mais je pense que cela ne devrait pas tarder car OSX Maverick sollicitant davantage l'Apple TV (en particulier en écran secondaire), le partage devra être assuré avec un wifi performant.


----------



## Gwen (16 Juin 2013)

C'est vrais, j'avais zappé que maintenant l'Apple TV pouvait transformer une TV en écran pour Maverick. À voir donc.


----------



## Anthony (21 Juin 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Alors, bon...qu'attend Apple pour équiper son boîtier multimédia du wifi ac?



Que le moment soit venu de remplacer l'Apple TV. Qu'iOS 7 sorte puisqu'il ajoute pas mal de fonctions importantes à l'Apple TV. Que Mavericks sorte puisqu'il renforce encore le lien entre Mac et Apple TV.

Donc sans doute septembre / octobre


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Juin 2013)

Anthony a dit:


> Que le moment soit venu de remplacer l'Apple TV. Qu'iOS 7 sorte puisqu'il ajoute pas mal de fonctions importantes à l'Apple TV. Que Mavericks sorte puisqu'il renforce encore le lien entre Mac et Apple TV.
> 
> Donc sans doute septembre / octobre



Oui je pense aussi que le wifi ac sera porté au boîtier noir d'ici quelques temps.
Depuis que je suis à la fibre et possède la dernière Time Capsule je me dis que ça va cartonner au niveau du streaming et du partage écran avec Maverick.


----------



## thefutureismylife (30 Juin 2013)

ça sera au programme c'est évident, et peut-être bien pour septembre.

Apple s'est contenté du minimum au niveau du wifi-ac pour la WWDC de juin. Sortir un MacBook sans le routeur adéquat aurait été illogique. Ce binôme va servir de test justement pour cette future norme. L'Apple TV étant le troisième maillon de la chaîne il a donc été logiquement mis de coté.


Septembre sera le vrai lancement du wifi-ac chez Apple. Prioritairement au niveau matériel (Airport Express, MacBook Pro,  iPhone ... ) puis au niveau des services si Apple veut passer pour un précurseur. 

Le wifi AC permettrait ainsi par exemple de passer à une sorte "d'AirPlay 2", avec je l'espère : 
- la musique en Studio Master dans l'iTunes Store (Nouvelle Airport compatible 24bits)
- du multi-gaming sur l'Apple TV (version wifi-ac)
- du multi-screen avec Malvericks ...


Mais avouez que tout ça semble trop proche pour autant d'innovation. N'oublions pas qu'une télévision marquée d'une pomme devrait être annoncé dès les premiers jours de 2014 ... 
C'est pour ça que j'émets deux hypothèses, soit Apple met simplement à jour son Apple TV en septembre, soit elle nous sortira tout ce grand jeu en janvier.


----------



## stéphane83 (30 Juin 2013)

En fait les nouveautés sont pour le mois de septembre précisément?
Mavericks et ios 7 étant prévus en automne je ne sais pas si septembre sera le mois précis.
Quoiqu'il en soit ça va bouger au niveau logiciel et matériel à la rentrée


----------

